# Delta Airlines - More Stringent Requirements



## ILGHAUS

Announcement made January 19, 2018.
New requirements begin March 1, 2018.

All Service Dogs and Emotional Support Animals must have paperwork turned in 48 hours in advance of flight.
Dogs must have current Rabies and Distemper Vaccinations. (No word yet on titers for distemper).
For questions, call 404-209-3434.

*To travel with a Trained Service Animal, passengers must:*


Download and fill out the required Trained Service Animal PDF
Upload it to My Trips through the Accessibility Service Request Form
Keep completed paperwork with you while traveling

*To travel with an Emotional Support or Psychiatric Service Animal, passengers must: *


Download and fill out the required Emotional Support or Psychiatric Service Animal PDF
Upload it to My Trips through the Accessibility Service Request Form
Keep completed paperwork with you while traveling

_Any animal other than a dog or cat will be evaluated on case-by-case basis. Service and support animals must remain with the passenger at all times. Unaccompanied animals are not permitted in the cabin.

NOTE: If you encounter any issues with your service animal while at the airport or on board, please ask to speak to a Complaint Resolution Official (CRO). These trained Delta representatives are ready to assist passengers with accessibility needs and protect your rights when you travel by air._

Delta will only refuse transportation of the animal if it engages in disruptive behavior such as: 


Growling 
Jumping on passengers 
Relieving themselves in the gate area or cabin
Barking excessively, not in response to a handler’s need or distress
Eating off seatback tray tables

https://www.delta.com/content/www/en_US/traveling-with-us/special-travel-needs/service-animals.html


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Required Trained Service Animal PDF*

*This form must be submitted at least 48 hours before your flight, meeting the following
guidelines:* 

This form is valid for one year from the date the licensed veterinary professional has signed this form
Other documentation may be required for travel entering or exiting certain domestic or international locations
Service animals must be leashed or otherwise restrained by carrier or tether and remain under the control of their owner for the duration of the flight
Animals must not obstruct an aisle or other area that must remain unobstructed to facilitate an emergency evacuation
Animals must remain in the customer's personal seat/foot space at all times during flight 
If an animal carrier will be used, it must meet the approved guidelines and fit under the aircraft seat

*Instructions*
1. Complete and sign the following PDF form
2. Go to delta.com/mytrips to complete the service request form
3. Attach the completed form as part of your service request to bring a Trained
Service Animal
4. Visit the airport check-in counter, where your request will be verified at the
airport by a Delta Representative 
5. Keep the completed paperwork with you while traveling at all times

Request is not confirmed until your animals can be visually verified at airport check-in counter.

*Required Documents*
Form 1 of 1: Veterinary Health Form
Complete and submit the following form or provide official vaccination record

https://www.delta.com/content/dam/delta-www/pdfs/policy/TrainedServiceAnimal-RequiredForms.pdf


----------



## ILGHAUS

*EMOTIONAL SUPPORT & PSYCHIATRIC SERVICE ANIMALS*

*These forms must be submitted at least 48 hours before your flight, meeting the
following guidelines:* 
• This form is valid for one year from the date the licensed medical or mental health
professional treating the Delta customer has signed this form
• Other documentation may be required for travel entering or exiting certain domestic or
international locations
• Service animals must be leashed or otherwise restrained by carrier or tether and remain
under the control of their owner for the duration of the flight
• Animals must not obstruct an aisle or other area that must remain unobstructed to
facilitate an emergency evacuation
• Animals must remain in the customer's personal seat/foot space at all times during flight
• If an animal carrier will be used, it must meet the approved guidelines and fit under the
aircraft seat

*Instructions*
1. Complete and sign the following PDF forms
2. Go to delta.com/mytrips to complete the service request form
3. Attach the completed forms as part of your service request to bring a Service or
Emotional Support Animal
4. Visit the airport check-in counter, where your request will be verified at the
airport by a Delta Representative
5. Keep the completed paperwork with you while traveling at all times

*Required Documents*
Form 1 of 3: Veterinary Health Form
Complete and submit the following form or provide official vaccination record
Form 2 of 3: Medical/Mental Health Professional Form
Please complete and submit the following form
Form 3 of 3: Confirmation of Animal Training
Please complete and submit the following form

https://www.delta.com/content/dam/delta-www/pdfs/policy/EmotionalSupportAnimal-RequiredForms.pdf


----------



## Nurse Bishop

I suppose it is because people were being bitten by fake emotional support dogs. This will make it more difficult to fake.

" Any animal other than a dog or cat will be evaluated on case-by-case basis. "

Oh good. Theres a chance I can bring my therapy Komodo Dragon.










• Animals must not obstruct an aisle or other area that must remain unobstructed to
facilitate an emergency evacuation. Of what? The plane? Or something more personal?


----------



## ILGHAUS

You will see that flying with an *Emotional Support Animal or Psychiatric Service Animal* requires two extra forms.

*The Medical/Mental Health Professional Form* takes the place of the previous required letter. It must be signed by a licensed medical/mental health professional treating the customer’s mental or emotional disability. The licensed medical/mental health professional also certifies that the customer has a mental health related disability listed in the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders and is under their care. 

*Confirmation of Animal Training Form* is signed by the owner stating that the animal has been trained to behave properly in a public setting and that the owner is aware that if the animal acts inappropriately that it will not be allowed to fly in cabin.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Nurse Bishop said:


> I suppose it is because people were being bitten by fake emotional support dogs. This will make it more difficult to fake.


This will also make it more difficult to fly with even a well mannered and well trained Service Dog. All paperwork must be submitted at least 48 hours in advance. 

Those individuals who wish to make an emergency or unplanned flight must either delay their flights or fly without their Service Dogs. 

A couple of examples in which this adds burdens would be for those who may have a family member near death or who must attend a business meeting that is demanded by their job.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Nurse Bishop said:


> ... "Any animal other than a dog or cat will be evaluated on case-by-case basis. "
> 
> Oh good. Theres a chance I can bring my therapy Komodo Dragon. ...



Not all info was printed in my posts / links to addition info given:

*Animals Not Permitted*
We do not permit the following as trained service or support animals, as these animals pose safety and/or public health concerns. If you have additional questions, please contact the accessibility assistance line at 404-209-3434.

Hedgehogs
Ferrets
Insects
Rodents
Snakes
Spiders
Sugar gliders
Reptiles
Amphibians
Goats
Non-household birds (farm poultry, waterfowl, game bird, & birds of prey)
Animals improperly cleaned and/or with a foul odor
Animals with tusks, horns or hooves

The above shows a Komodo Dragon would not be allowed. :wink2:


Another question was concerning emergency evacuations and blocking certain areas in plane -- the concerns always are first for the human passengers.


----------



## Kibs

It's frustrating that people have been exploiting this to such an extend that new rules have to be enforced... How could you bring a dog onto an AIRPLANE that even had the slightest chance to bite someone? So incredibly irresponsible.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

" * Animals must remain in the customer's personal seat/foot space at all times during flight"

This would make it difficult for GSDs and their people. I wonder if you can buy your dog a seat next to you?


----------



## Nurse Bishop

ILGHAUS said:


> Not all info was printed above / links to info given:
> 
> *Animals Not Permitted*
> We do not permit the following as trained service or support animals, as these animals pose safety and/or public health concerns. If you have additional questions, please contact the accessibility assistance line at 404-209-3434.
> 
> Hedgehogs
> Ferrets
> Insects
> Rodents
> Snakes
> Spiders
> Sugar gliders
> Reptiles
> Amphibians
> Goats
> Non-household birds (farm poultry, waterfowl, game bird, & birds of prey)
> Animals improperly cleaned and/or with a foul odor
> Animals with tusks, horns or hooves
> 
> The above shows a Komodo Dragon would not be allowed. :wink2:


 Ah Rats!
Oh.... No rats either :| 

What! No Therapy insects either? Oh no! 
No birds of prey? No giant hook beaked eagles clinging to the back of the seat?
No animals with tusks, horns or hooves? Oh No! I cant bring my Therapy pony!


----------



## Kibs

ILGHAUS said:


> This will also make it more difficult to fly with even a well mannered and well trained Service Dog. All paperwork must be submitted at least 48 hours in advance.
> 
> Those individuals who wish to make an emergency or unplanned flight must either delay their flights or fly without their Service Dogs.
> 
> A couple of examples in which this adds burdens would be for those who may have a family member near death or who must attend a business meeting that is demanded by their job.


It does state that the form is valid to up to one year, so I guess you just have to stay on top of getting the forms from your vet and keep the things submitted uptodate, even if you aren't planning to fly. Or alternatively, don't use Delta in an emergency.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

There are many Therapy Komodos. There are even bedside Commodos in nursing homes. Discrimination!


----------



## ILGHAUS

Kibs said:


> It does state that the form is valid to up to one year, so I guess you just have to stay on top of getting the forms from your vet and keep the things submitted uptodate, even if you aren't planning to fly. Or alternatively, don't use Delta in an emergency.


You can have your form completed by your vet ahead of time, but it can not be submitted until you begin the process of making a particular reservation. And at this point the minimum 48 hours begins.

As to not using Delta there are many times when Delta is the only practical flight and there is also the possibility that if Delta is able to make these restrictions stick that others will follow them.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

I like the way they require certification from a mental health professional that they need a Therapy animal. I don't see any requirements about Emotional Support animals here, however.


----------



## JessicaR

ILGHAUS said:


> This will also make it more difficult to fly with even a well mannered and well trained Service Dog. All paperwork must be submitted at least 48 hours in advance.
> 
> Those individuals who wish to make an emergency or unplanned flight must either delay their flights or fly without their Service Dogs.
> 
> A couple of examples in which this adds burdens would be for those who may have a family member near death or who must attend a business meeting that is demanded by their job.


I know pilot dogs is not too happy with the new requirements. Another concern they brought up was if someone is flying with a different airline that has been cancelled/delayed and would need to transfer to a Delta flight and don't have the paperwork up to date they would stranded.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Nurse Bishop said:


> There are many Therapy Komodos. There are even bedside Commodes in nursing homes. Discrimination!


I don't plan on continuing with Komodos or with any type of Therapy Animal* as this whole thread topic is on Service Animals and Emotional Support Animals flying in-cabin. 
_* Owners of Therapy Animals have never been allowed to fly their animals in-cabin._


----------



## Nurse Bishop

Oh wait, it says EMOTIONAL SUPPORT & PSYCHIATRIC* SERVICE *ANIMALS. So its not therapy dogs and emotional support dogs.
So, I take it the therapy and emotional support (and many fake) dogs are not allowed on the plane, only actual Service dogs.

( sorry mod, I was just being silly )


----------



## ILGHAUS

Nurse Bishop said:


> I like the way they require certification from a mental health professional that they need a Therapy animal. I don't see any requirements about Emotional Support animals here, however.


Service Animals, Emotional Support Animals and Therapy Animals are 3 different classifications. 
The chart posted shows differences between them. 

*Only Service Animals and Emotional Support Animals are addressed in this policy.*


----------



## ILGHAUS

Nurse Bishop said:


> Oh wait, it says EMOTIONAL SUPPORT & PSYCHIATRIC* SERVICE *ANIMALS. So its not therapy dogs and emotional support dogs.
> So, I take it the therapy and emotional support (and many fake) dogs are not allowed on the plane, only actual Service dogs.
> 
> ( sorry mod, I was just being silly )


To try to clarify this policy going into effect March 1 ...

A handler of a Trained Service Animal must complete 1 form and submit it a minimum of 48 hours before originating flight.

A handler/owner of an Emotional Support Animal or a Psychiatric Service Animal must complete 3 forms and submit them a minimum of 48 hours before originating flight.

Additional Info (found in previous posted links)
*In most circumstances, a service or support animal in training does not meet qualifications for a trained animal and cannot ride in the cabin. Two exceptions are as follows: *

The service or support animal in training is traveling with a professional trainer en route to the owner 
The animal in training is already a trained service or support animal, and is traveling with a certified trainer for additional training.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

It is kind of confusing. It says 

To travel with a Trained Service Animal, passengers must:
To travel with an Emotional Support or Psychiatric Service Animal, passengers must: 

On the ADA chart I posted it discusses Service Dogs, Therapy dogs and Emotional Support dogs. 
There is no mention of Therapy dogs. It mentions Emotional support and Psychiactric dogs as Service dogs.

Maybe they will rewrite the rules for more clarity.


----------



## ILGHAUS

*Some information from the Q&As*

We accept passengers traveling with multiple service animals. The need for multiple animals will be assessed. It is passengers’ responsibility to ensure that they have adequate space to accommodate multiple animals. Though it is not required, extra seats may need to be purchased to provide enough floor space to accommodate the extra animals. Animals do not sit in seats, they must be placed on the floor in the foot space of the passenger. All animals must behave appropriately and documentation for emotional support/psychiatric service animals must reflect the need for the additional animals. Animals must be of a size to not exceed the “footprint” of the seat.



The service or support or animals may be placed at the feet of the passenger with a disability at any bulkhead seat or in any other seat as long as no part of the animal extends into the aisle. Animals must be of a size to not exceed the “footprint” of the seat.
The animal or animals may not extend into the foot space of another passenger who does not wish to share foot space with a service or support animal.
Service and support animals may ride in the passenger's lap for all phases of the flight, including ground movement, take off, and landing, provided the trained animal is no larger than a lap held child (under 2 years of age).
The animal must remain with the passenger at all times.
The animal cannot occupy a seat.
If no single seat will accommodate both animal and passenger without causing an obstruction, the passenger may check the service or support animal as baggage, at no charge (see Animal Travel in Hold), or purchase an additional ticket for the animal, allowing the animal to occupy that space on the floor. The passenger can buy a second ticket at the same rate as the original ticket.
There is no guarantee of additional space beyond 1 seat per ticket.
Passengers with trained service or support animals are permitted to occupy flat-bed seats, but may require assistance from the flight attendant.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

To travel with an Emotional Support or Psychiatric Service Animal, passengers must: 

Ok, it says Emotional *Support* animal (thats one kind) And Psychiatic *Service* animal ( thats another kind) but no *Therapy*y dogs (the third kind). Seems like a Psychiactric Service animal would be the same thing as an Emotional support animal.

Boy they are really making it difficult for people, aren't they?


----------



## ILGHAUS

Nurse Bishop said:


> It is kind of confusing. It says
> 
> To travel with a Trained Service Animal, passengers must:
> To travel with an Emotional Support or Psychiatric Service Animal, passengers must:
> 
> On the ADA chart I posted it discusses Service Dogs, Therapy dogs and Emotional Support dogs.
> There is no mention of Therapy dogs. It mentions Emotional support and Psychiactric dogs as Service dogs.
> 
> Maybe they will rewrite the rules for more clarity.


The policy should be clear as stated though many of us do not like all parts. 

The chart you put up shows some differences between various classifications of dogs. 

The point that you must realize is that a Therapy Dog is not one of the classifications that has been addressed or approved in the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA) or *in this case under discussion the Air Carrier Access Act (ACAA).*


******
THERAPY DOGS ARE PET DOGS and not even being discussed. If you want to fly with a Therapy Dog then it is flown and charged as any other pet dog. 
******


----------



## Kibs

ILGHAUS said:


> You can have your form completed by your vet ahead of time, but it can not be submitted until you begin the process of making a particular reservation. And at this point the minimum 48 hours begins.
> 
> As to not using Delta there are many times when Delta is the only practical flight and there is also the possibility that if Delta is able to make these restrictions stick that others will follow them.


Ah I see. I guess it depends on the area you live in too. And yes it's likely others will follow, but hopefully with enough reason to think about adjusting the time window. IMO these forms should be required at check-in. And not 48h in advance.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

A Therapy dog that gives emotional support (such as to a person with PTSD ) could I guess be reclassified as an Emotional Support dog and fly in the cabin with all the paperwork. Although neither emotional support dogs or therapy dog have the right to go into public establishments according to this chart. But its the airlines rules I guess. It won't affect me because personally, after the horrible experience I had last time I will never fly again so long as I live


----------



## Nurse Bishop

Hey wait-- I get it. *Therapy dog*s are those dogs they bring into hospitals and nursing homes for people to pet," providing emotional support and comfort to many people". One time someone picked up a great big Therapy Basset Hound and put it in bed with my patient after a childhood apendectomy. It was not therputic, quite the opposite.


----------



## voodoolamb

Nurse Bishop said:


> Seems like a Psychiactric Service animal would be the same thing as an Emotional support animal.


No. 

A psychiatric* service dog * is a dog that is trained to do specific tasks to help a person mitigate a psychiatric disability. Things like leading a person to the exit of a building, providing tactile stimulation via licking or nudging or even deep pressure therapy by laying down on top of their handler, giving medication reminders, to alert sedated handlers of various situations, etc

*emotional support animals* are not trained to do any specific tasks. They sooth their owner just by being a pet. There is medical benefits to having pets, and some people need them for their mental health and well being.


----------



## ILGHAUS

A Therapy Dog is a pet dog that can be owned by a disabled owner or an owner that is not disabled.

*A Therapy Dog is used to bring comfort, educational or entertainment to other people.*

A Therapy Dog owner does not have any additional rights under Federal or State Laws.

A Therapy Dog is not addressed in any type of Civil Rights Law.

The owner of a Therapy Dog can only take their pet into places that any other pet dog is allowed (Pet Smart etc.) or into locations that are by invitation only (hospitals, nursing homes and the like.)

The owner of a Therapy Dog can not take their pet into places where food is sold such as a grocery store.
The owner of a Therapy Dog can not take their pet into businesses such as malls, theaters, amusement parks that are not open to pets.
The owner of a Therapy Dog can not take their pet into a post office or a court room. 

The Department of Justice, Title II and Title III of the ADA (Public Access) does not recognize a Therapy Dog under its regulatory laws.

The Department of Transportation does not recognize a Therapy Dog under its regulatory laws or policies.

The Department of Housing does not recognize a Therapy Dog under its regulatory laws or policies.

A therapy dog is a pet. A show dog is a pet. A hunting dog is a pet. A person's companion dog is a pet.


----------



## kekipi

Nurse Bishop said:


> Seems like a Psychiactric Service animal would be the same thing as an Emotional support animal.


Psychiatric service animals are trained to perform specific tasks to mitigate their handler's psychiatric disability. Simply offering comfort through their presence is NOT a trained task. Tasks may include deep pressure therapy, stimulating the handler to prevent the onset of a panic attack or flashback, interrupting a panic attack or flashback, leading the handler to important locations or a safe place on cue if the handler is unable to navigate themselves or is dissociated, interrupting repetitive behavior, non-aggressively buffering the handler from other people, etc. 

An emotional support animal has no special task training and simply offers comfort through their presence to their owner/handler. Even if an emotional support animal has incredible obedience and is amazingly well trained, they are not a service animal unless they have been trained to perform tasks specifically to mitigate the handler's disability. Though I personally have very rarely (if ever) seen an animal claimed to be an ESA at the airport that has even basic obedience and good manners....


----------



## ILGHAUS

Nurse Bishop said:


> Hey wait-- I get it. *Therapy dog*s are those dogs they bring into hospitals and nursing homes for people to pet," providing emotional support and comfort to many people". One time someone picked up a great big Therapy Basset Hound and put it in bed with my patient after a childhood apendectomy. It was not therputic, quite the opposite.


Yes, Yes and Yes. :grin2:


----------



## dogma13

Please don't derail the thread.It's important information for many members here.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

So its the owners of all the fake emotional support dogs that are getting things made very difficult for the owners of legitamate SDs and ESDs.


----------



## dogma13

...............MOD WARNING..............
Stop turning the thread into something it isn't.It's a simple FYI thread.Start a new thread about your experiences.


----------



## konathegsd

Nurse Bishop said:


> So its the owners of all the fake emotional support dogs that are getting things made very difficult for the owners of legitamate SDs and ESDs.


Problem is that esa’s Do not require any training, so people are bringing aggressive esa’s into the plane and now causing trouble for real, trained service dogs. There’s nothing that says an esa has to be trained or can’t be aggressive.


----------



## dogma13

Start a new thread if you want to discuss a completely different subject.thank you.


----------



## konathegsd

It’s actually directly related to the subject and the main cause of the now required paperwork....but ok


----------



## ILGHAUS

konathegsd said:


> Problem is that esa’s Do not require any training, so people are bringing aggressive esa’s into the plane and now causing trouble for real, trained service dogs. There’s nothing that says an esa has to be trained or can’t be aggressive.


Under this new policy by Delta, the owners of Emotional Support Animals must sign a form that the animal has been trained to be in public. 

Quote:
*Inappropriate Service or Support Animal Behavior*
We know that service and support animals are highly-trained working animals. We will only refuse transportation of the animal if it engages in disruptive behavior such as: 

Growling 
Jumping on passengers 
Relieving themselves in the gate area or cabin
Barking excessively, not in response to a handler’s need or distress
Eating off seatback tray tables

3rd required form is *Confirmation of Animal Training
*
I confirm that this animal has been trained to behave in a public setting and
takes my direction upon command (Mark check box to confirm.)

I understand that if my service animal acts inappropriately, that it will be
considered not acceptable for air travel and will be denied boarding or will be
removed from the aircraft. (Mark check box to confirm.)


----------



## Nurse Bishop

Airline seats are 17 inches wide, I measured. My 72 lb GSD bitch Inga lying down with tail curled in is 38" from rump to front feet. That would be two seats plus 4". I suppose a GSD could sit upright (for hours) bewteen a pasenger's legs. I have no solution for this, but it is an added difficulty for GSD service dogs owners.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Quote:
The National Federation of the Blind stated the following with regard to the new service and support animal policy announced by Delta Air Lines on January 19:

We are deeply concerned that Delta Air Lines has taken this action without consulting the National Federation of the Blind, our division the National Association of Guide Dog Users, or any other democratically elected representative of blind Americans. Blind people have safely and successfully used guide dogs for decades, but this policy fails to make a clear or practical distinction among guide dogs, other "service and support animals" (as Delta puts it), and pets. Onerous restrictions on guide dog handlers do not resolve anything and violate the principle of equal access for passengers with disabilities. Furthermore, we believe that elements of Delta's policy, as currently articulated, violate the Air Carrier Access Act.

https://www.prnewswire.com/news-rel...ltas-new-service-animal-policy-300587145.html


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

I am so angry about this. Not so much at Delta because i understand the predicament they are in, I have flown with unruly dogs in the cabin which lunged and barked at my legitimate service dog. 

I think they are going about it wrong and I am not even sure it is lawful, I had begun to research and write letters but my laptop crashed and had to be sent back to the manufacturer which set me back on that project.

I found a statement somewhere, I think in the ACAA that they cannot require a disabled person to notify and provide documentation in advance unless it requires them to make some kind of preparation, like where to store a wheelchair on a flight. But there is no physical preparation for a sd on a flight so very gray area. 

All the people who have said I want to fly with my dog, I am not hurting anybody, here is the result of that. 

Delta stated it would require proof of training for ESAs if I am not mistaken but the definition of an ESA is that it is not trained. So, I am not sure what that means.

Even going to a dog trainer doesn't necessarily help because I can say with firsthand knowledge that plenty of dog trainers don't know what laws apply, where to find them, or the legal difference between a SD, an ESA or a therapy dog.

The ACAA does lump ESAs and psych service dogs into one category and requires both to provide letter from mental health provider which also makes me angry and I feel is such a violation. Why should a person with a psych dog have to declare that they have mental illness when nowhere else is it legal to ask the nature of the disability? Their MD or primary care provider would possibly be qualified to make the diagnosis and if not could communicate with the mental health provider in order to confirm a diagnosis and write a generic letter confirming s legitimate disability without disclosing that it has to do with mental health.

For that matter, even primary care providers don't know the laws or how to follow them. I know firsthand accounts of primary care being asked to write ESA letters and they just say sure, here you go, without even stopping to consider whether the person is legitimately disabled by their condition.

ESAs are afforded to disabled people only. If you have anxiety and want to fly with your dog, that isn't legal unless your anxiety meets the legal definition of a disability

Even primary care providers don't know this and they are being asked to write the letters! I feel major education overhaul is needed for everyone, especially dog trainers, primary care, even the users of these animals. 

Sorry, I realize this post is all over the map. I intend to get organized and try to write some letters that matter


----------



## ILGHAUS

> Delta stated it would require proof of training for ESAs if I am not mistaken but the definition of an ESA is that it is not trained. So, I am not sure what that means.
> 
> Even going to a dog trainer doesn't necessarily help because I can say with firsthand knowledge that plenty of dog trainers don't know what laws apply, where to find them, or the legal difference between a SD, an ESA or a therapy dog.


This is basically what many people are writing in various groups and blogs, but it is not what was part of Delta's new policy.

The 3rd of 3 forms must be signed and submitted by the owner/handler of Emotional Support Animals and Psychiatric Service Animals. 

They are not asking that the Emotional Support Animals be trained tasks or work. Tasks or work are not even on this form for Psychiatric Service Animals. Delta is saying that these animals must be trained (worked) to be safe to take into the public. This would be not to make excessive noise, no jumping at or on people and other good manner work. The owner signs off on the form which states that they know how the animal must behave and if the animal does not remain under the control of the owner then it can be denied access to the plane or be removed after boarding.

Delta has made a short list of examples of what will not be allowed.

*Inappropriate Service or Support Animal Behavior*
We know that service and support animals are highly-trained working animals. We will only refuse transportation of the animal if it engages in disruptive behavior such as: 

Growling 
Jumping on passengers 
Relieving themselves in the gate area or cabin
Barking excessively, not in response to a handler’s need or distress
Eating off seatback tray tables


*3rd required form is Confirmation of Animal Training*

*I confirm that this animal has been trained to behave in a public setting and
takes my direction upon command *(Mark check box to confirm.)

*I understand that if my service animal acts inappropriately, that it will be
considered not acceptable for air travel and will be denied boarding or will be
removed from the aircraft.* (Mark check box to confirm.)

_Links to actual paperwork that must be downloaded, completed and returned to Delta are given in previous posts._


----------



## Muskeg

Seems very simple, to me. Check two boxes, dog behaves like a service dog should, and you are good to go. Or am I missing something.


----------



## WateryTart

Muskeg said:


> Seems very simple, to me. Check two boxes, dog behaves like a service dog should, and you are good to go. Or am I missing something.


I was completely on board with the policy because I have seen so many ESAs that are badly behaved, disruptive, just not suited for public access (and that I frankly think are fakes, "certified" with a letter purchased on the internet). But @ILGHAUS brought up a really good point that I hadn't considered: The 48 hour advance notice needed for Delta's paperwork for a service dog (not an ESA, but an actual service dog) could well be a problem. I've flown for funerals where I didn't have 48 hours lead time. I think I had maybe 20 hours. That had never occurred to me, but she's right, that could be an issue.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

It's easy to think it's simple, no prob, if you don't depend on a service dog and access with that dog like everyone else to be able to live your life.

Easy to think it's simple, no prob, if you don't have to divulge private information to total strangers just to board an airplane.

Yes, this is all because of fakers and ill behaved dogs. But instead of addressing those people somehow, more burden is placed on the rest of us.

And frankly, it's probably not going to work until the bigger issues are addressed, which in my view is overwhelming ignorance about the dogs, training, law, etc, by doctors, nurse practitioners, mental health providers, AND the general public. 

What about requiring people with dogs to check in an hour early? I already have to deprive my dog of food, water and bathroom from security check until baggage claim and now I have to arrive an hour ahead of even that.


----------



## WateryTart

It's a complicated issue. I completely understand why Delta is doing what it is. Frankly, I think it's a pretty sneaky/brilliant legal and PR maneuver: It simultaneously makes them look like they truly care about passenger safety AND passes the liability off the airline onto the dog handler. They look good to the public, they don't really bear either the logistical or financial burden.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

It's not going to look so brilliant if they are in fact bending or breaking the law.


----------



## WateryTart

True. But if they're not, it was pretty slick. Caveat: I don't mean to say I think that's necessarily GOOD - for one thing, it could really limit what can be recovered by a dog bite victim on a plane, and said victim would deserve to be made whole. And it does make things harder for legitimate service dog/handler teams. So it's definitely debatable whether it's good or not.

But if it's legal, it's brilliant.


----------



## Nigel

Our local news did a story on a blind guy who has lost the use of his service dog. His dog was attacked twice with the second attack being too much for the dog to recover from. Both attacks were perpetrated by fake service dogs, the last "event" took place on a city bus. Some Businesses are cracking down on fakes as best they can, however the two allowable questions do little to curb the problem. Businesses can give the dog the boot for poor behavoir, however few are willing to intervene unless that behavoir is extreme and at this point the public is at risk. The current system is far too easily abused, something needs to change.


----------



## wolfy dog

Until there is an official licencing association, the airlines, restaurants, shops etc can't do anything.


----------



## ILGHAUS

Nigel said:


> Our local news did a story on a blind guy who has lost the use of his service dog. His dog was attacked twice with the second attack being too much for the dog to recover from. Both attacks were perpetrated by fake service dogs, the last "event" took place on a city bus. Some Businesses are cracking down on fakes as best they can, however the two allowable questions do little to curb the problem. Businesses can give the dog the boot for poor behavoir, however few are willing to intervene unless that behavoir is extreme and at this point the public is at risk. The current system is far too easily abused, something needs to change.


Service Dogs being attacked happen often and the results are not uncommon where the SD must be retired. 

As far as businesses go, too few are willing to stand up for their rights. I am an advocate for SD teams, but also try to let business owners and management know they have rights to protect their stores (or services) and customers.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

I wish this ADA poster could be placed outside every food related business such as grocery stores and restaurants. The general public has no idea.


----------



## Sabis mom

Thecowboysgirl said:


> It's easy to think it's simple, no prob, if you don't depend on a service dog and access with that dog like everyone else to be able to live your life.
> 
> Easy to think it's simple, no prob, if you don't have to divulge private information to total strangers just to board an airplane.
> 
> Yes, this is all because of fakers and ill behaved dogs. But instead of addressing those people somehow, more burden is placed on the rest of us.
> 
> And frankly, it's probably not going to work until the bigger issues are addressed, which in my view is overwhelming ignorance about the dogs, training, law, etc, by doctors, nurse practitioners, mental health providers, AND the general public.
> 
> What about requiring people with dogs to check in an hour early? I already have to deprive my dog of food, water and bathroom from security check until baggage claim and now I have to arrive an hour ahead of even that.



I have been saying for years that the solution to all of this is to issue folks who need a service dog some for of ID card. 
In attempting to protect a persons privacy we have created a situation where it is far to easy to fake it. A simple temperament and basic training test, free of charge of course, and you are able to apply for the card which negates any questions because you simply show it on request.


----------



## Nurse Bishop

Something with a verafiable license number so it couldn't be faked....


----------

